# My life revolves around poop- social life ruined



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all: I will try to make my history short: I developed constipation 30 years ago. For 10 years I used milk of magnesia and it worked great but it finally made me too sick to take it. During that time I took it late at night, it worked in the morning and it was manageable. I was able to travel and live my life: I met a great guy, got married, we traveled and I lived a normal life. Fast forward to the past 8 years. I now use magnesium citrate pills- I take a lot 2000 mg ( which is necessary to clean me out), every other day, with dinner. I used to take it at night but it bothered my stomach so I take it after dinner.. Here is the problem: my life revolves around poop: I work part-time. the magnesium works during the night (interrupting sleep) and until about 9 am. I can finally get dressed and go to work- getting there at 10 am.

I cannot travel because there is only one bathroom in a hotel and with magnesium, when I have to go, it is RIGHT NOW- and if my husband is in the one bathroom in the hotel, that is a huge problem. also, I use so much toilet paper, it would clog the toilet so I have to put the "poop papers" in plastic bag every day. I can't stay at anybody's house ( like my daughter in law) because of these reasons and because laxatives cause explosive diarrhea sometimes and obviously that would be unacceptable for me to stay at someone's home. I dread when anybody stays at our home because of all those factors, my husband's grown kids stay with us for a few days once a year.

I've also developed this thing where I cannot go if anybody else is around or at work ( the only person I feel comfortable with is my husband)

Does anybody else have these issues and if so how do you deal with it?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, I somewhat have some of the same issues.... I always tell my employer that I have IBS-C, and usually give them a note from the doctor. You HAVE TO use other bathrooms besides the one at home.

I also take this every day, have been for over a year now, it works well (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

I work in a small office and I mean small; there is one bathroom and there is absolutely no privacy


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Songbird

so very sorry you are still having problems. i was hoping your new gastro doc could maybe help you, at least a little.

i definitely empathize with you. i had the same problems. i could never go at work. i needed privacy in order to go--my own bathroom and a closed door. i took my laxatives in the late afternoon/early evening and always got up very early--several hours before i had to leave for work in order to allow myself plenty of time to go and not feel rushed. i was so thankful when i was finally able to retire.

and yes, all this sure does make life more complicated. when we traveled, we rented two separate hotel rooms. expensive, yes, but at least that way i had my own private bathroom. we did the same thing whenever we visited other people (we didn't stay at their home) . and when people came to visit us, i got up real early--before the others--and used the upstairs bathroom.

it's all such a struggle, isn't it. hugs...


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

sounds like you had a similar problem and yes it is awful. I am thinking there Is a Hotel, the Residence Marriott Inn where there are some rooms with two bathrooms. I may have to try that. So when you rented two separate rooms, was your husband ok with that, because I think my husband would not be. I feel like a social pariah too because I have so much gas so often, I cannot be in polite company most of the time. I hope you are doing well now since you had your colon removed. It was pretty drastic but obviously necessary. I still have to have my colonoscopy for the rectal bleeding ( I have put it off twice now)- I am truly apprehensive.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

I looked at the ingredients which include Cascara Sagrada and Senna, which are both stimulant laxatives. how long does this stuff take to work (as in how many hours after you take it) do you take it after meals, at night?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, my husband was totally ok with separate rooms since he knew how i suffered daily with constipation and he knew that the separate room thing would help me. i spent most of the time in his room anyway







just used the bathroom in mine when i got up .

the Residence Marriott with two bathrooms sounds like a great idea.

i had lots of gas problems too but i just held it in when around others. and when it got too painful i went to the bathroom to let it out. if people were nearby, i would run water in the sink to cover up the noise and i also carried a purse size room spray.

oh i'm doing ok thanks for asking. no more C problems. i do have problems with adhesions from my hemicolectomy in 2013 but that's a separate issue.

i'm so sorry about your rectal bleeding. it would probably set your mind at ease to just go ahead and get the colonoscopy over with. that way you'll know what's going on instead of constantly worrying and wondering. for me, it's always been better to get the test over with and to know--even if it's the worst-- than not to know.

good luck with everything. wishing you all the best. take good care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

songbird said:


> I looked at the ingredients which include Cascara Sagrada and Senna, which are both stimulant laxatives. how long does this stuff take to work (as in how many hours after you take it) do you take it after meals, at night?


I take 3 Intestinal Formula # 1's and one Intestinal Formula # 1 maximum strength every day, right towards the tail end of my lunch. I've been on it a long time, I'm thinking it took about a week to kick in? (But am not certain.)

Start with one pill per day and increase it by another until you find the amount that's right for you.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

flossy said:


> I take 3 Intestinal Formula # 1's and one Intestinal Formula # 1 maximum strength every day, right towards the tail end of my lunch. I've been on it a long time, I'm thinking it took about a week to kick in? (But am not certain.)
> 
> Start with one pill per day and increase it by another until you find the amount that's right for you.


 how long after you take after lunch does it start to work; does it continue to work for awhile or does it take a long time to finish working. I am trying to determine if it works all at once and then you can go about your business or do you have to stick around the house while it continues to work.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

songbird said:


> how long after you take after lunch does it start to work; does it continue to work for awhile or does it take a long time to finish working. I am trying to determine if it works all at once and then you can go about your business or do you have to stick around the house while it continues to work.


Well, I normally don't have a BM until the next day, after I take it. So if I take it somewhere between 2 and 4 pm, I'll have at least one BM about 7/8/9 am the next day.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I ordered the max strength, flossy. You have convinced me to try! I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck! hope it helps


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

marleyma said:


> I ordered the max strength, flossy. You have convinced me to try! I'll let you guys know how it goes.


Yea - keep us posted!


----------



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

I have had laxatives turn my system into a firehose, and I understand exactly how your feeling. To be honest, I have let people I know I have a digestive disorder. I've stayed in hotels with friends, and have forced myself to be up front with them. "just so you know, I am on meds that make me poo like crazy, I need you to keep the bathroom door unlocked while you shower!" I feel that people have been relatively understanding when I've been honest with them. nowadays I don't care anymore about telling people. it's how my body is, and if they don't wanna hear about it, too bad.

I also have a one-man bathroom at my work (a boutique!) and I replace the air fresheners, because I'm the one that causes the most smell damage. additionally, if I'm having a noisy time, I'll turn on the faucet and fan. to prevent toilet blockage, sometimes I'll flush halfway through a poo and after. this helps with smell, too. I also have basic knowledge of how toilets works, so knowing how to turn the toilet water off can ease your mind while you plunge (if there's a plunger. did you know a lot of people don't keep plungers around???)


----------

